# IPO any delay allowed?



## CasaBranca (Dec 31, 2017)

Regarding Inspecção Périodica Obrigatória

I live in the UK with a holiday home in Algarve which I used to visit every 6 weeks.
I also have a Portuguese registered car at the holiday home, this is due an IPO in mid July. Any MoT due during the lockdown in the UK has a 6 month extension. Has any extension been granted in Portugal?
If not, and when I can again travel to the Algarve, will I be legally allowed to drive the car to the test centre after booking an appoinment at an IPO centre?


----------



## 1920 powerplus (Nov 27, 2017)

hi i have not heard of any ipo extension and i think that it must be transported to the ipo for a test once it has run out but most just chance it

also the road tax must be paid on time, if not the fine can be quite high

a friend left his road tax for 5 months and the fine was 175 euro plus the road tax still needs backdating

do you have someone that can get to the paperwork of the car as they can then pay the road tax and avoid you having a fine as you can tax a car without the ipo here

barry


----------



## CasaBranca (Dec 31, 2017)

*Ipo*

Hi,
thanks for response, unfortunately I do not have anyone who could access the car paperwork, its in a safe in my holiday home. And I assume any notification will be in my post box when the time arrives

Seems a bit daft that the authorities have not made any allowance for people who my be ill or at least self isolating at their home.


----------



## 1920 powerplus (Nov 27, 2017)

hi
if you have your fiscal number with you it may be worth giving your local financia a call
they can sometimes be very helpful




barry


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

A 5 month extension for IPO has been granted but, up to now at least, only for vehicles due for inspection between 13 March and 30 June


----------



## 1920 powerplus (Nov 27, 2017)

thats handy

barry


----------



## CasaBranca (Dec 31, 2017)

thanks to all, I'll have to hope they extend as my car is due in July.
I have my Fiscal number so wiil also try to contact the authorities.


----------



## CasaBranca (Dec 31, 2017)

thanks,hopefully they will add another month.


----------



## CasaBranca (Dec 31, 2017)

IPO for my car in Portugal - Appears all pointless as given my age means i need to be ultra careful and it doesn't appear I will be able to travel to Portugal for some months. Unless a) i get the virus, and recover ! or b) a miracle vaccine is found


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

CasaBranca said:


> IPO for my car in Portugal - Appears all pointless as given my age means i need to be ultra careful and it doesn't appear I will be able to travel to Portugal for some months. Unless a) i get the virus, and recover ! or b) a miracle vaccine is found


I'm not quite sure of your concern CB. I'm in my 70's and enjoying life here as are many others and some a lot older than I am. There are regular flights from both Heathrow and Stansted and even the sun is beginning to appear... sometimes!


----------



## CasaBranca (Dec 31, 2017)

I have no more concern of being in the Algarve than in the UK, although I have been staying home for over 10 weeks now. It is the airporet and flight that concern me. With a GP in the family I am under strong advice to be very careful.
I am in my 80's and although in good health I have no control over who I sit next to on any flight.


----------

